# My first slingshot - Ergo Chalice



## Rockhucker (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been lurking on the forums for a few months drooling over the custom wood slingshots people create, so this week I made my own. After a dozen or so cardboard templates I came up with something that fits my hand like a glove. This is my first homemade slingshot and I'm still awaiting bands but I think it will shoot great since it's just a modified chalice?? I took my time with somewhat primitive tools, but ended up with something I'm proud of and can't wait to shoot, tell me what you think.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a spectacular first effort! I can tell it's going to be a really good shooter, too. Top job!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Done! Let us know how it shoots


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a beauty mate


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I like much friend, it's your 1 masterpiece, congratulations. 
Greeting


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done, looks to be a good shooter.
philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, very nice one


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Agreed with all. Very nice slingshot.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i like it ! what wood is it ??


----------



## Rockhucker (Sep 1, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> i like it ! what wood is it ??


The darker outside layer is: Acacia Golden Walnut, the center is Manchurian Cherry, and the lighter outer layer is Red Walnut.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Very nice .


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Golden, first slingshot but im assuming not new tp woodworking. Wow


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

What a great starter design. Those wings on the forks look just right for supporting the finger/thumb, and that flared grip has a subtle magic to it -- I believe the credit for that element goes to Nathan from SimpleShot.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, looks like thorns on a rose bush. Very pretty!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice, you are very talented.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very good job, hucker!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool ! Looks really good 
and pleas show the next ones can't wait ;-)
Cheers


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree it's very nice, but unfortunately Rockhucker likely won't see our comments as he hasn't logged in here for two years.


----------

